# Wiring a CAT5E wall jack (Really need help!!)



## JTG2003

I have been helping my father in wiring up a building. I found out how to wire up the caps on the end of a CAT5 cable. There are 6 wires that go in the order

1) White/Orange
2) Orange
3) White/Green
4) Blue
5) White/Blue
6) Green
7) White/Brown
8) Brown

We bought some face-plates for the walls. So right now we have cat5 cables dropped down into the walls and I need to wire it to a face-plate so that we can easily plug a normal capped cat5 cable into the wall.






This picture is very much like the face-plates I have, except ours are only 1 jack.

As you can see (hopefully.. the pic is very small  ), the colors go around in a circle.. and they're different colors than the CAT5 Cable. I'm not sure how to wire this up.

I attempted to look at where the wires go specifically on the jack and wired it in. When I plugged a computer into the wall jack, it kept alternating between "Acquiring network address..." and "A network cable is unplugged", so I must have done something wrong.

I really need help on this, tomorrow is one of the last days I can work on this.

Any help is appreciated.


Edit: Just found  *this*  by accident. That looks like the same plate. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## johnb35

Either should be color codes on the wall plate or instructions included with the wall plates.


----------



## JTG2003

johnb35 said:


> Either should be color codes on the wall plate or instructions included with the wall plates.



None on the plates themselves.. bought them in an EBAY auction so there's no documentation.


----------



## johnb35

Try wiring it up like that link tells you.  You don't have a tester handy do you?

Something similar to this.  It lets you know if its wired correctly from end to end.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=ethernet_tester-_-99-997-005-_-Product


----------



## kobaj

One could argue, unless you're going up to "code" then it doesn't matter which color order. So long as one faceplate matches the other. 

But I'm assuming you're wiring BOTH ends up (aka, two face plates)...if one end is already done and you don't know how it was wired, well then, best of luck to you (IE, you're boned).


----------



## airlift123

*Phone wire*

I assume what your hooking up is a basic telephone hook up. Easy hook a phone to the jacks just start swapping the wires until you get a dial tone. If I new where the wires colors originated from. Buss. Enclosure it would be easier. Don't worry you won't short anything just hook one wire to the screw and then touch each wire to the others momentarily until you get the dial tone When you got the tone. That's it.


----------



## johnb35

airlift123 said:


> I assume what your hooking up is a basic telephone hook up. Easy hook a phone to the jacks just start swapping the wires until you get a dial tone. If I new where the wires colors originated from. Buss. Enclosure it would be easier. Don't worry you won't short anything just hook one wire to the screw and then touch each wire to the others momentarily until you get the dial tone When you got the tone. That's it.



Ethernet cable won't have a dial tone.


----------



## airlift123

*Heres the color code*

http://www.lanshack.com/wire_phone_jack.aspx 
Try this sight it has the diagram.
If not type in CATS wire vs two wire phone line. You should find out what to do. I"am sorry I did not know that was an ethernet.


----------



## tremmor

for the record: 

If you pulled an wire did you yank and force?
Im guessing the wiring was already there. 
If you have to goto the source and hook up a plug and see if it works.
where it came in at. ive seen people call in the past. 
they thought they were ripping rope or something. had to do again.


----------



## JTG2003

tremmor said:


> for the record:
> 
> If you pulled an wire did you yank and force?
> Im guessing the wiring was already there.
> If you have to goto the source and hook up a plug and see if it works.
> where it came in at. ive seen people call in the past.
> they thought they were ripping rope or something. had to do again.



Nah, I ran the wires myself. I'm no professional at this, but it needed to be done.

There's a closet which I started with all these cords and ran them to 9 different offices. The offices need the jacks. I just put caps on the closet end and use a giant switch to connect them all.

I don't have a tester, nor do I have time to get one (or money, for that matter). I just plug it in to a nearby computer and hope for the best..

OH, while I'm at it, does anyone know how to use an ethernet cable as a phone line?? I thought that you could just use each pair of colored wires for a seperate line.. but the phone line caps I have have 6 spots on it for wires...


----------



## Homenet

Yes, a phone line uses 1 pair (2 wires) so technically you could have 4 lines per CAT-5 cable. On a phone outlet you have 1-6 but you should only need to use 3 and 5.


----------



## JTG2003

Homenet said:


> Yes, a phone line uses 1 pair (2 wires) so technically you could have 4 lines per CAT-5 cable. On a phone outlet you have 1-6 but you should only need to use 3 and 5.



Ok, I'll give that a shot (as vague as it is..)

As far as the wall jacks for the ethernet, the first one I grabbed was broken somehow. All the rest worked as expected.


----------

